# Nearest site to visit Gibraltar



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

At the moment we are in Castrojeriz at Camino De Santiago campsite, slowly making our way to Gibraltar. I know we cannot take the MH into/onto Gibraltar, so does anyone know of the nearest sites we can stay on and either walk or bus it to Gib.

Cheers

DJM, Jan & Mo


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Excellent site: Camping SurEuropa at La Linea. We use it for Gib. :

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5968

G

Edit: There is now, we understand, a bus service to La Linea from a short walk away or a taxi is about 7 euros. If you have a bike then no problem- a dedicated cycle track along the sea front.


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, We were in Gib 2 weeks ago and saw MH there, Sureuropa camping good but not in walking distance of Gib north of the harbour just off the sea front. keep your hand on your wallet in La linea market. Some good fish resteraunts on La Linea sea front.
Lafree.


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

We were there about 9 weeks ago and drove our MH onto the gib no problems, however parking is limited so spent 45 minutes looking for a place. You can park at the other end of the Gib were there is a large car park and get the bus back in.
To be honest it not worth the hassle unless you want to park over night there. 
If you go past the frontier gate about 1km there are carpark areas (free) that you can park in and walk onto the Gib as we did the second day and then stayed overnight in the same car park without hassle. The local police can in walked around the 2 other MH's and ours around 11pm and left.


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

*Gibraltar*

No reason not to go into Gibraltar with MH but because the Spanish customs (depending on the day) are working to rule your exit might be slow and if they are on a tobacco hunt then there could be a minute examination of the van and its contents. Best place to park is Safeway and stock up on all those things you have missed. Go across runway, head towards port and pick up superstore signs. Don't overstay or they will clamp you. Agree with post on campsite above.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Camping La Casita, is about 9 miles due north of Gib, at Alcaidesa - San Roque district.

http://www.spain.info/en_GB/antes_del_viaje/alojamientos/camping/cadiz/casita_la.html

Mike


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

mikebeaches said:


> Camping La Casita, is about 9 miles due north of Gib, at Alcaidesa - San Roque district.
> Mike


Mike...have you stayed there ? We had it marked out as a possible ( in case SurEuropa was full) this August but, drove into the gates and fairly rapidly drove out again. We might well have seen it at it's worst- mid-August- but it seemed dusty, run-down and over-crowded.

To add injury to insult we managed to ground on the steep pull up out of the main gates !

G


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Not stayed, but did go to the site with a hire car and wander round part of it, in the autumn about 7 or 8 years ago. We enjoyed the beach nearby and made a note of the site for future reference.

Sounds as though it might have gone down hill, because we thought it looked OK at the time. Useful to have your feedback.

Mike


----------



## Mutleysdad (Jan 28, 2011)

*Gibraltar*

Up until recently there was a great wild camp at La Linea directly in front of the rock + all facilities within a 5 minute walk to the border. When we arrived there Saturday 27th October, the Authorities had blocked it or it had badly flooded, but there is a large car park before the old one and it costs €10 for 24 hours. When we got set up there the place was packed, but still with many places available. After dark we were the only one's there!! So if you are a bit squeamish you might feel insecure, although as the word get's around there will be more using it I'm sure, anyway, we had a good night of sleep with no problems, thanks to our dog Mutley!! A very smart Cairn Terrier.


----------



## Jools66 (Apr 21, 2011)

We parked overnight 1st Dec just in front the rock/boarder with 6 other vans. No problems, walked into Gib for few hours... that was enough! Police did a round of the area (wasteground) a couple times when we where there that I noticed. Circus was pitched up down the road very little noise from there. Couple of vans been there few nights, was told that the police move vans on 'now and then'


----------

